# geli setkey not working for detached providers since FreeBSD 12



## mtu (May 9, 2021)

I ran into this bug the other day:





__





						254966 – geli setkey not working with detached provider
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				




Basically, `geli setkey` doesn't do what it's supposed to do (and what is described in geli(8)).

The bug is present in 12.2-RELEASE and 13.0-RELEASE, but not in 11.4-RELEASE. Anyone seen this, or have an idea what change is behind it?


----------

